# Where do YOU keep your phone?



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

So I currently have an otterbox defender case with the holster and I'm debating on switching into something smaller, but also looking for decent protection.

But one thing that I can't seem to exactly imagine is where I'll keep my phone if i dont have a holster. 
I thought about doing a generic one that I can just slide the phone into if i wanted to.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I keep it in my pocket. No case, xoskin screen protector, and I always make sure it only goes in my right pocket and that my pocket is always lint and dirt free. lol. I've only dropped it once but it didn't really do any damage aside from the battery coming out and one small scratch on the corner that's really only noticeable to me... The phone just feels so much nicer to hold without a case.

Edit.. I also keep a microfiber cloth in the pocket with it. You never know when you'll need to clean your screen up. lol


----------



## tjw344 (Mar 13, 2012)

back left pocket, my wallet is in back right. I sit on it, get it dirty, forget it, and make calls with it when it rings.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Front left pocket with the spare battery. XO skins screen protector and a Diztronic TPU case.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Generally don't use a case, but I have an Otterbox Commuter. When I go running, I hold onto it like I were carrying a large stack of $100s through Detroit after dark.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a Defender as well, but rarely use it. I also have an oem Verizon tpu case which I used for a few months and I loved it. I just bought a cheap 3800mah battery, so I got a Seidio Surface case which fits perfectly. It goes in my right pocket, all by itself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Holstered on my right hip with the Verizon shell holster combo. Thats the only way to do it. Been that way for every cell phone/ PDA I have ever owned. Been using the shell holster combo for that past 9 devices and love it.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

imho. holsters are like fanny packs... you shouldn't wear them.

for me, right front pocket for the phone. no case. no skin. no protector. spare battery goes in the left front pocket.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder how the phone will hold up if i keep it in the same pocket as my keys =O Wallet pocket is a bit too big.....but then maybe i should cut down on what i have in my wallet ;P


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

No case/ no skin, kept in right front pocket (alone). No scratches at all.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Left pocket
With a trident Kraken (with blue silicon) hard case (love the kickstand)
Had to use a vzw screen protector tho, since i, ended up getting lots of dirt and crap all under the one that came with the Kraken (i really liked the toughness of that Kraken screen protector too...that pissed me off majorly)
At work in the kitchen i set it aside or in my back pack, i know the minute i keep it in my pocket I'll spill a bunch of hot ass soup all in my pocket or something like deep frier grease lol
from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

In my pocket with a TPU case and InvisibleShield screen protector. Got mine on launch day and there isn't a single blemish anywhere.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I keep mine in my right front pocket, diztronic tpu case, wrapsol screen protector. At work (hospital) I keep it in the verizon holster on the right hip. Scrub pockets aren't the best to hold a phone. And the phone fits perfectly in the verizon shell holster with the diztronic tpu case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

All I have is screen protection. 
Work: back left pocket 
Anywhere else: front left pocket

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

BSE screen protector, [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]diztronic tpu case, put in front right pocket. I used to use the holster, but kept getting it caught on my machines at work, so I threw it in my pocket and haven't looked back since. I've had one pretty bad drop (ergh throw). Was a little inebriated on some adult beverages one night and I was demonstrating how sturdy our phones are compared to an iPhone in an Otterbox. So I threw my phone up in the air and let it land on the ground (after taking it out of the case). Luckily the only thing that happened was the battery popped out. The funny thing was the iPhone owner threw his up too, in the otterbox, and it still came out with a cracked back cover. [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Back left or front left pocket, never with anything else in there. No case but I have invisible shield.


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

Front right pocket either otter box defender or bare naked depends on where I'm going and what I'm doing ex:concert calls for otter box grocery shopping =naked

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

front left pocket...naked like nature intended. not a blemish on her.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

tjw344 said:


> back left pocket, my wallet is in back right. I sit on it, get it dirty, forget it, and make calls with it when it rings.


Wish I had the money to say that. 
700 dollar phone: sit on it, beat the crap out if it. Eh whatever
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

I keep mine in the otter defender. I work in a press plant lifting raw steel all day and then when I get home there's two toddlers on the loose. Yeah its bulky but been in the defender since day one and not a single scratch, nick, or blemish. The phone looks brand new. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> No case/ no skin, kept in right front pocket (alone). No scratches at all.


same here.
and when i carry an extra battery i usually throw it in my back pocket.
left pocket has my keys, left back has wallet

no case (i have one for when i travel and work out) no screen protector, and i only have slight scuffs which i believe are from taking it in/out of my dock at work...its a little tight.


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

No case, no skin, always left pocket, screen always facing inward, nothing else in left pocket. No scratches at all!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Front left pocket with screen down. That's been my cell phone only pocket for 15 years now. I usually go naked, but I have a diztronic tpu case that fits nicely in my pocket when it's on. I only use it when I'm going to be active (offroading, working on Jeep, yard work, biking etc.)

I can't stand holsters. I always hit them on everything and I don't like something pulling down on my pants on the side.

Edit: xo skins screen protector ftw.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

It stays naked in my pocket


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Naked in my shirt pocket or left pants. Used a case for a while but hated the look/feel of it.


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

Left front pocket while I'm mobile. At work it has it's own mouse pad to lay on.


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Front right pocket no case with an invisishield

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

When I'm out, back right pocket. At work, on my desk. Had it naked until I got my beloved Ringke Slim case. One small scratch on the bottom that you can't feel or see without moving it in the right angle. Still no clue how it happened. Drove me crazy but lucky enough the case on it has gotten my mind of it....until now..lol j.p.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## midknight (Feb 1, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> imho. holsters are like fanny packs... you shouldn't wear them.
> 
> for me, right front pocket for the phone. no case. no skin. no protector. spare battery goes in the left front pocket.


I'd have to agree about holsters... despite how I do think they are practical... But then again a fanny pack or "pouch" as I used to know it, would be pretty practical too.

I keep mine in a Diztronic TPU (high gloss) case (link) that isn't bulky at all, fits easily into my pockets. Very happy it maintains its sleekness. Protects it well, not a single scratch on it, had it day one on release. No screen protector. I had the Droid OG and banged that thing up aesthetically. I realized how nice that phone actually was had I taken care of it with a simple case, didn't want to make the same mistake. I use any available pocket, screen facing inwards. Probably prefer the left front pocket all things held equal.

Why use a screen protector? Yeah, it's not gorilla glass, but it might as well be. It's the hard plastic outside that gets beat up on a single drop on concrete/blacktop. /shrug


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

normal screen protector all the time. diztronic tpu case and no case split 50/50....i work underground a lot so i need at least a little something there but even an otterbox isnt gonna stop what im around if im not careful. i've dropped mine with the tpu case on it and been really happy afterwards.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

front left pocket, only thing in there and a zagg screen protector


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Surprised at the amount of people that DO NOT use a holster. Interestjng indeed. Might have to pickup that ringke slim case


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Do those of you that keep your phone in a front pocket, do you get sweaty when the phone is in there? Curious about that as it's where i keep mine but sweat at work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swagmonster (Jun 15, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Do those of you that keep your phone in a front pocket, do you get sweaty when the phone is in there? Curious about that as it's where i keep mine but sweat at work
> I work in a plastic extrusion factory with 200-600 degree machines so ya I guess you can say I sweat lol...but so far so good the only bad thing is is that the lint sticks to the screen no biggie
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Do those of you that keep your phone in a front pocket, do you get sweaty when the phone is in there? Curious about that as it's where i keep mine but sweat at work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ya, mine gets sweaty. That's why I use my diztronic case when I'm gonna be active. Most of the time I don't have a case on it. I've had a problem in the past with Verizon denying me a warranty replacement, because the sweat somehow got to the moisture squares in the phone.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Front left pocket is dedicated to nothing but the phone. No case, verizon screen protector.

When I go running I put on my silicon case because I feel I am more prone to dropping it


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I use the Verizon shell holster and the defender. Use no case at work. Got a nasty scratch on my screen but you can only see it if you hold it to the light. No screen protector

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mothy (Jul 26, 2011)

Which ever front pocket doesnt have my keys, with silicone/tpu bumber case no screen protector


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Shirt pocket. I have an incipio case on it. Work in a mechanic shop and constantly drop it. Protects it just fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tjw344 (Mar 13, 2012)

fadepoint89 said:


> Wish I had the money to say that.
> 700 dollar phone: sit on it, beat the crap out if it. Eh whatever
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


700 dollars (if your dumb and don't buy it with an upgrade), plus 10 a month for insurance, why the eff would I pay that 10 bucks to then still have to worry about it.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> Surprised at the amount of people that DO NOT use a holster. Interestjng indeed. Might have to pickup that ringke slim case


The holster has been likened to the old nerd pocket protector. Chicks no likey the holster...


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Front right pocket by itself with diztonic tpu case and xo-skin screen protector.


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

No case, no screen protector... I hate that crap.

Left front pocket and I take care of it.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

What are you guys talking about when you say the phone gets sweaty? Why do you sweat so much? lol


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't noticed sweat being an issue for me and the pocket.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I keep it in My pocket with a gel case and screen protector

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

No case. No screen protector. Front left pocket. Nothing beats using this device as intended.. with no protection.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Ringke slim case. It's usually in my hand


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

Incipio case with that dumb Verizon screen protector that I'm too lazy to change...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> What are you guys talking about when you say the phone gets sweaty? Why do you sweat so much? lol


I work construction, and jobsites that offer air conditioning are few and far between

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> The holster has been likened to the old nerd pocket protector. Chicks no likey the holster...


This is true lol. I no like my men with holsters. But to contradict myself I am infact with a guy that uses those dreadful holsters. But! I was not aware of this when we had first met, so technically speaking he deceived me









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> This is true lol. I no like my men with holsters. But to contradict myself I am infact with a guy that uses those dreadful holsters. But! I was not aware of this when we had first met, so technically speaking he deceived me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's break up material right there.

"Umm.. what is that on your hip?" A phone holster. "Oh, yeah? Where's your trapper-keeper?"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I assumed the only people that still had holsters were construction workers and contractors. They're about the only ones I ever see with them.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

yarly said:


> I assumed the only people that still had holsters were construction workers and contractors. They're about the only ones I ever see with them.


Those went out of fashion before they were introduced to the public imo


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Ringke slim case. It's usually in my hand


Can this thing even fit in your pocket? Pockets are so small on girl's pants and shorts.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Can this thing even fit in your pocket? Pockets are so small on girl's pants and shorts.


That's why we have back pockets and when sitting down, phone in hand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> But! I was not aware of this when we had first met, so technically speaking he deceived me


Just a random question, but how could you not notice something like that?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

winner00 said:


> Can this thing even fit in your pocket? Pockets are so small on girl's pants and shorts.


That's why God invented boobs, so we can put our phones in there


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I know girls that use their bras to hold their phone, it's way more convenient running headphones from there then out of my hoodie pocket, or right front pants pocket where my phone usually stays. I run my phone totally naked. Used to use cases and screen protectors, but have discovered they are unnecessary. I worked construction, and now manufacturing. The only thing that has scratched a gorilla glass scree was a stainless steel shaving







. Thankfully it's only noticeable with the screen off.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> I know girls that use their bras to hold their phone, it's way more convenient running headphones from there then out of my hoodie pocket, or right front pants pocket where my phone usually stays. *I run my phone totally naked.* Used to use cases and screen protectors, but have discovered they are unnecessary. I worked construction, and now manufacturing. The only thing that has scratched a gorilla glass scree was a stainless steel shaving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely misread that sentence. Hahaha. That aside, if you use a wet apply screen protector it will "fill in" the scratch and it will look like it's not even there.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmmm must figure out key/wallet/phone arrangement. 
I'm just afraid of sitting down on the phone one day and cracking the screen if i forget that it's in my back pocket somehow


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> The holster has been likened to the old nerd pocket protector. Chicks no likey the holster...


Yes very true BUT they work and work well. You just have to hide it.

I'm 6 foot 2 and 175 lbs. So I'm tall and skinny. I work on the line at an auto assembly plant so my wardrobe consists of 501 jeans/shorts and XL untucked tshirt that hangs to about an inch or two just above my inseam.

I always turn it horizontal and am very careful and aware to make sure my shirt is hanging over and covering my holster so I don't look like a tool.

I have a love hate relationship with my holster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That's why God invented boobs, so we can put our phones in there


Yup. My wife can stash her HTC Thunderbolt with a double capacity battery between a set of 36Cs and no one is the wiser. It still amazes me to this day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Ordered my ringke slim case, cleaned up my wallet a bit and switched to the verizon holster without the back door on the phone for a decent fit. Damn it's nice to hold the phone and it be slim lol


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

No case, no screen protector, and I keep my phone in the pistol mag pocket on the front of my 5.11 Tactical pants and shorts. It fits in there perfectly, and it's easy to access when I need it. In the rare event that I'm not wearing a pair of those, I keep it in the left front pocket by itself.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Right front pocket... Ringke Slim and XO screen protector... Nothing but the phone (well I have slipped a few times and had change and keys as well, but I try not to) So far so good.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Have any of you kept it alongside some keys? Not a good idea eh? 
Guess I need a smaller wallet


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

always left pocket, full coverage Invishield though I am regretting the full coverage one.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Right front-pocket. I'm not using any case or screensheild (no scratches) since I just don't wan't a thicker phone, nor a plasticky feeling screen. I would love to have a pouch like the one for the Nexus One but, since I live in Sweden It's hard to get a hold of. But I'f anyone know where I could get one similar I would be happy.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only woman who puts my phone...in my pocket?







Though like you Spaz, most of the time I'm holding it.  However, it does fit just fine in my pockets. Never tried some of the...other things apparently women are doing. Guess I must be missing out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> I know girls that use their bras to hold their phone, it's way more convenient running headphones from there then out of my hoodie pocket, or right front pants pocket where my phone usually stays. I run my phone totally naked. Used to use cases and screen protectors, but have discovered they are unnecessary. I worked construction, and now manufacturing. The only thing that has scratched a gorilla glass scree was a stainless steel shaving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad the galaxy nexus doesnt have gorilla glass tho
From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorilla glass is more of just a marketing name than anything else. Similar to say "retina" being a marketing term Apple loves for "high resolution IPS LCD display."

Screen has been just as durable so far as any I have had with the trademark name attached to it.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> Gorilla glass is more of just a marketing name than anything else. Similar to say "retina" being a marketing term Apple loves for "high resolution IPS LCD display."
> 
> Screen has been just as durable so far as any I have had with the trademark name attached to it.


I would beg to differ actually. I have owned an OG Droid, a Thunderbolt and GNex. I have never had a screen protector on the OG and have literary thrown it across the room, hit a wall and nothing. The Thunderbolt had a decent screen but had a few hair line scratches as does my GNex. I know it is purely unscientific but Gorilla Glass is noticeably stronger in my experience.

Gorilla Glass was actually developed in the 60 or 70s I believe but was shelved because it didn't have any practical applications and was insanely expensive to produce.

Not everything is purely marketing. But many things are I would agree.

Just my opinion FWIW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

People also complained left and right about the glass on the thunderbolt (which was gorilla glass), though to me it was no better or worse than the glass on the Nexus.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> People also complained left and right about the glass on the thunderbolt (which was gorilla glass), though to me it was no better or worse than the glass on the Nexus.


I am well aware the Thunderbolt had Gorilla Glass. I had dropped my Thunderbolt many times more than my OG because of the size and the massive battery. My wife dropped hers face down on cement just an hour ago. I was certain it was broke. She picked it up and not s scratch.

To each their own. But I still stand behind my statement that not everything is a marketing gimmick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Back pocket no case just screen guard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ultraboykj (Apr 25, 2012)

Trident Kraken with iShield. Has snap in holster which is typically hooked to my jeans front pocket.

Found the otter box defender way to bulky.

Love the Kraken. Recommend it for great protection and holster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dchandler326 (Apr 19, 2012)

I use the otter box Defender with clip but sometimes I go without a case.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Got my Ringke SLIM case today, snapped it in and went holster-less. We'll see how it is breaking from a habit. I found out that it DOES fit in the Verizon Holster though, but it must be kept vertically or be careful with it when horizontal because it does slide out easily


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> I know girls that use their bras to hold their phone, it's way more convenient running headphones from there then out of my hoodie pocket, or right front pants pocket where my phone usually stays. I run my phone totally naked. Used to use cases and screen protectors, but have discovered they are unnecessary. I worked construction, and now manufacturing. The only thing that has scratched a gorilla glass scree was a stainless steel shaving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jinxed myself. I dropped my phone today and cracked the screen.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------

